# Sticker/s on License plates



## Guest

To all C90 guys here,

Recently I have seen 2 vehicles w/ stickers on the plate itself, the stickers where located where the RMV would place the branch of service for the veterans plate. If you were facing the plate it was to the left ( see the picture below).










One plate I saw the car was parked and so nosey me walked up to it to see a state police style badge sticker the read "police constable", oh and it was a vanity plate.

Now before we get started here, I dont agree w/it and the plate above was just made as as a spoof.

Well, it gets better. while looking at the plate some guy comes out of an autobody shop and asks me if he can help me. I said no but I'am curious about this plate.I asked him how he gets away with that? Needless to say I got the BS. He claims no one bothers him about it. Puzzled I was like ahhh ok(insert baffled expression here).

Now mind you I cant see how this person gets away with this but what can I do.

Forward to today, I go to the Mercedes benz dealership in Somerville today and theres a guy in a white Mercedes Benz S500 with a vanity plate and he has not 1 but 2 stickers on his plate in the same manner as the other plate I saw the other day.

Now this guys stickers where one over the other. On top he has Boston Police sticker which resembled a BPD badge and was gold in color. Underneath the gold BPD badge was a Mass State Police sticker only this sticker was round w/the Commonwealth seal in the middle and the words MASSACHUSETTS STATE POLICE going around the seal.

Now I wrote down the plate #'s, why I dont know, I cant do anything about it. But isnt that illegal to place a sticker on the plate and how do these guys get away with it?????? :roll:

Especially the WHITE S500, its not like the car dont turn heads, and the Constable had his on a former cruiser. :roll:


----------



## mpd61

Hunter!
My Man!
8) 

You need to get your own cable tv show. You're always walking into some kinda sh*t dude!
:wink:


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> Hunter!
> My Man!
> 8)
> 
> You need to get your own cable tv show. You're always walking into some kinda sh*t dude!
> :wink:


Sounds like a plan. ECTV, I'll give'm a call in the morning.

MT,

thanks, I may just do that.


----------



## j809

What do you write someone like that for?


----------



## Gil

H50 said:


> What do you write someone like that for?


 90/6 , improper display of plate


----------



## KML161

It may be stretch by you could try 90/24B.(Felony) The chapter goes on and basicly covers altering any registry document. I have used it before and got a raise of the eye when people found out it was a felony.


----------



## USMCTrooper

What could you charge someone with you ask? Despite the differences in opinions with some here, the words, PD emblem AND the State seal are all protected &amp; regulated. Mickey mouse offenses? Maybe. But for any of you who are as incredulous, angered and shocked over what Hunter is finding - it is everywhere. The invest has to start somewhere. Remember, it was just a small piece of the iceberg that sunk the Titanic .......


----------



## Guest

I guess I'll have to remove my small green shamrock sticker affixed to the upper left corner of my plate then.................NOT.

I don't agree that putting a badge or other type of LE emblem on the plate is such a good idea and only attracts attention. I do see alot, and I mean alot of RI plates with the FOP sticker affixed to the plate or even a metal emblem attached to the plate in one corner. Must be like the MPA stickers you see plastered all over the windshields here in Mass.

By the way USMC, t: they say only 2% of an iceberg sticks out of the water. If they used German steel instead of that substandard British tin foil, the Titanic would have crushed that iceberg &amp; kept on floating.


----------



## dcs2244

The only "sticker" allowed on The license plate tag is The one issued by The registrar...

boTh The windscreen and backlight are reserved for The use of The registrar...college stickers, flags, etc. are technically not lawful...just anoTher reason to stop you.

so too The false display of a union seal, i.e. mpa, spam, etc. by people who are not dues paying members (read mama, dada, sis, bro et al...).

housecop, in my younger days i'd have gigged you for The shamrock on your plate...

unless it was orange! :d


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

masstroopers1 said:


> housingcop said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't agree that putting a badge or other type of le emblem on the plate is such a good idea and only attracts attention...
> 
> 
> 
> i know if i wanted to have the paint keyed off the side of my car and the tires slashed, the first thing i'd do is put a police decal on the plate.
> 
> some people need to find the switch and learn how it works.
Click to expand...

absolutely dude i agree lol


----------



## MBM

I have also noticed certain objects affixed to plates. For those that are familar with the veteran plates that have the medals on them issued by the RMV ie: Bronze Star, Purple Heart, etc. Well recently I noticed one overly proud veteran who had affixed the actual medal itself to his plate (It was the Army Commendation Medal). I got a good laugh out of it.


----------

